# Visitor in DT outside burrow?



## Ida (Feb 17, 2015)

Hello all, 
Just wanted to share what I found yesterday. Ms Ida the DT has been out and about in the yard lately (pretty warm here in Phoenix) sleeping over night in different areas of the yard, not uncommon to do so. So I looked inside her burrow and what did I find a dead Curve-billed Thrasher belly up....how did you get there? What made you go in here? Very crazy just glad I found, here I thought I was on top of everything for her. Got bird out looked around to make sure all clean and clear. When she comes out today I'll take her over to burrow so she can see all okay now, and her unwanted visitor is gone.


----------



## Tom (Feb 17, 2015)

Interesting. Lots of animals will look for underground hidey holes to go and die. In Africa the dying animals use sulcata burrows for this purpose, and "The Crying Tortoise" book says the sulcatas eat the corpses. Curious to me that your DT did not. Perhaps its because its still relatively cold out (compared to Spring and summer), and your tortoise doesn't have much appetite yet? Perhaps DTs just don't do that?

I'll be curious to know if your tortoise starts using the burrow again, what with the smell and all.


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 17, 2015)

Huh, would never thought a bird would be in it. Wonder if it's death had anything to do with the tortoise killing it.


----------



## dmmj (Feb 17, 2015)

DT's have been known to snacck on carcassess in the wild, just not common practie. Lots of animals share the DT burrows in the wild. They do dig nice burrows


----------



## dmmj (Feb 17, 2015)

Jacqui said:


> Huh, would never thought a bird would be in it. Wonder if it's death had anything to do with the tortoise killing it.


Do you suspect fowl play?


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 17, 2015)

dmmj said:


> Do you suspect fowl play?



Now what kind of a bird brained idea would that be? lol


----------



## Ida (Feb 17, 2015)

Very strange I know... When I took the bird out it looked all intact, so maybe she had nothing to do with it. Didn't get the chance to show her the burrow is empty now, maybe tomorrow. She's eating good, cruising around the yard in the day, sunning and looking around. Love that she's out, my entertainment.


----------



## ascott (Feb 18, 2015)

Ida said:


> Very strange I know... When I took the bird out it looked all intact, so maybe she had nothing to do with it. Didn't get the chance to show her the burrow is empty now, maybe tomorrow. She's eating good, cruising around the yard in the day, sunning and looking around. Love that she's out, my entertainment.



likely an ill bird that happened into the burrow....not usual for a DT to stalk, round up then kill a bird....interesting just the same...


----------



## Ciri (Feb 18, 2015)

I feel like we are playing the game of "Clue". "But who was the real culprit?" It sounds like a cat killed the bird and left it in the burrow. That's why there is no evidence on the body of how it was killed. Domestic cats, as you probably already know, kill creatures they don't even eat. Then the tortoise, perhaps not wanting to hang out next to a dead bird, found another place to sleep. I'll be interested to hear if she goes back to sleeping in her burrow now that the bird has been removed.


----------



## bouaboua (Feb 18, 2015)

My CDT are out also but not eating yet. Did you soak her after she is waking up from the hibernation??


----------



## ascott (Feb 18, 2015)

Ciri said:


> I feel like we are playing the game of "Clue". "But who was the real culprit?" It sounds like a cat killed the bird and left it in the burrow. That's why there is no evidence on the body of how it was killed. Domestic cats, as you probably already know, kill creatures they don't even eat. Then the tortoise, perhaps not wanting to hang out next to a dead bird, found another place to sleep. I'll be interested to hear if she goes back to sleeping in her burrow now that the bird has been removed.




LOL...see here we don't have much in the way of domesticated cats...here in the desert, the house kitty stays in the house or it becomes coyote treat....the cats that are indeed wild/outdoor cats never let a piece of a kill go to waste....I have seen then literally eat every part of squirrel (well, not the entire tail), rabbit, gopher, a variety of birds...all gone in its entirety ....not dashing your theory, it is as good as any...and I bet the tortoise will appreciate the body being removed....I often wonder if a tortoise is aware that a dead body laying about in their home can bring the undesirables right to them....I mean, there are theories that some creatures will even eat their own feces simply to assure that there is none laying about to attract/lead predators to them???? Who really "knows"---no one....


----------



## Ida (Feb 19, 2015)

Well I do have a cat but like someone mentioned she'd do some damage on that bird if it was my cat. Who knows how that bird got there, was such a surprise, just glad I finally looked in there too find it and get rid of it. This DT life is never boring.


----------



## bouaboua (Feb 19, 2015)

Ida said:


> Well I do have a cat but like someone mentioned she'd do some damage on that bird if it was my cat. Who knows how that bird got there, was such a surprise, just glad I finally looked in there too find it and get rid of it. This DT life is never boring.
> View attachment 119029


Very health and nice looking DT.


----------



## Ida (Feb 19, 2015)

Thank you nice to hear that, especially from another owner that knows. I don't know anyone else that has one, this forum is my only link for help and suggestions. Other than doctor visits.


----------



## Arnold_rules (Feb 25, 2015)

Ciri said:


> I feel like we are playing the game of "Clue". "But who was the real culprit?"


Mrs. Tortoise, in the burrow, with a shell


----------

